# best camera phone under 13000



## rohit18rs (Oct 4, 2011)

Guys please tell me that which phone has the best camera under 13000 with decent sound volume of external speakers


----------



## mukeshgupta (Oct 5, 2011)

Try Nokia C6-01 

- Symbian^3 phone 
- 680MHz processor
- Quadband 2G & 3G connectivity, Wi-Fi b/g/n, and GPS/A-GPS. 
- 3.2 inch AMOLED capacitive touchscreen 
- 8MP camera with dual-LED flash, VGA secondary camera for video calling
- Mono IHF speaker for better audio output
- 720p HD video playback, Web TV, and video podcasting support 

Good phone and comes about Rs.500 above your budget.


----------



## rohit18rs (Oct 5, 2011)

thank u bro.. but looking for a android phone ..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 5, 2011)

Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro has a decent 5mp AF camera


----------



## NainO (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^ Xperia X10 mini Pro? 

Motorola Defy : great with active external amplifiers (or speakers) but has average at best camera performance...


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 6, 2011)

go for the Defy...Good all round phone and a decent cam too


----------



## rohit18rs (Oct 6, 2011)

i shortlisted defy and mini pro.. but i am extremely confused between the two
.. no idea which one to buy
sony has gud audio and camera.. whereas defy has good screen and the new red lens camera (is you get it) is good as well..  so very confused


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 6, 2011)

over all defy is better


----------



## yomanabhi (Oct 6, 2011)

Check Motorola fire xt.......... It has 5mp cam with flash ....:......and also has secondary camera......


----------

